# Edinburgh 20 milers



## flake99please (9 Mar 2015)

Just a heads up for anyone who fancies a leisurely paced ride (10mph) around Edinburgh area. The 20 milers will be having their monthly ride this coming Saturday.

More details can be found here.


----------

